# للبيع فاكهة وخضروات مصرية بعقود سنوية



## شركة خير مصر (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم
حياكم الله جميعا اخواني الكرام
يسر شركة خير مصر للاستيراد والتصدير والتوريدات العامه
ان تقدم لكم عرضها بخصوص العقود السنوية التي تتميز
بأسعار خاصة سواء كان فى سعر البضائع او اسعار الشحن والتوصيل
ايضا فى حالة العقود السنوية تقوم شركتنا بعمل كافه جميع الاجراءات الخاصة
بالتخليص الجمركي فى بلد العميل
تتمثل البضائع الخاصة بعقود التصدير فى الخضروات والفواكه كلا على حسب موسمه
وأيضا نقوم بفتح باب القبول للتعاقد مع وكلاء بشرط الايكون قد تم التعاقد فى بلده مع احد من قبل
مع ملاحظة اننا لا نتعامل بنظام الدفع الاجل وشكرا
بارك الله لنا ولكم الرزق والعمل
للتواصل 
[email protected]
[email protected] 
00201286862409
00201203739322
0020235694819 
واتس اب : 00201203739322
سكايب : khair.misr​*


----------

